# Caught Herman Munster



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I caught this beast on 12 lb test with live shrimp under a cork. 7 1/2 foot rod with a curado 200sf.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Pic*

A pic of the other fish


----------

